# Pulmonary embolism- anybody had one?



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

instead of going away this w'end and to the Cornish Farm follow on rally, my husband is in hospital with a pulmonary embolism (blood clot in the lungs) Thankfully it was discovered and he is now on the mend. We know he is going to be on warfarin for the rest of his life, but I cant find out how long it will be before he can return to motorhoming, long walks and all the fun things associated with the outdoor life. :wink: I know each case is very individual, but he thinks as soon as he is home, we can go away. I dont want him to throw his toys out the pram if he cant for a while, so i would like to hear of anyone else's experiences.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Pollydoodle

Yes I've had one and it's the worse thing that has ever happened to me.I wish your husband well. I dont want to dwell on it but I dont want to go through it again, i was just coming upto my 28th birthday when I got mine, but luckily ( I think )I was already in hospital at the time. I am on warfarin for life now but only because I've had a DVT since then. I got that when I was 38 and no long flights or anything like that.

I cant remember how long it took to recover, ( not too long I dont think ) but dont rush things ay. Good luck, I'm sure he's in good hands.

steve


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Pollydoodle, 

I have had one or two.... mine followed an operation on my leg to remove malignant melanoma skin cancer. They had to skin graft because of the size of the hole.  Anyhow the lack of mobility led to a DVT and PE. I was in a very bad way when I was admitted (not helped by me being a man and not going to the doctor until it was nearly too late) to hospital. I was in for ten days and on Warfarin for six months. I was off work for four months although I did not feel too bad after the first month my doctor would not let me go back so I had to stay at home. Unfortunately at the time we did not have a motor home as I was OK to drive so I could have gone away as long as I had my regular blood tests to ensure my Warfarin levels and took it easy. I kept getting short of breath every now and then but generally was OK and did argue with the doctor about me returning to work as I'd had enough of day time TV!. :wink: Easter weekend I was admitted again with another suspected DVT but this was a false alarm so I am all right now. 

I wish you and your hubby well in is recovery and I am sure you will be on the road again soon. 

Keith


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Pollydoodle
My husband had PE's in both lungs just after a lymph node sampling op. It was picked up on a scan for something else, the surgeon told him to buy a lottery ticket that weekend as he had been so lucky. He was in hospital for about a week, then needed lots of blood tests to check Waferin levels were OK, The clots were found in the Oct and we went on holiday to Tenerife in the November (had blood tests out there , very easy) He went straight back to work, and he has a manual job! He remained on Waferin for 9 months, he said the worst thing about it was he had to watch his alcohol intake! It was probably about 4 months before we used the motorhome, but that wasn't because of the PE's it was just the time of year. One of the side effects is that he felt cold, so maybe you need some Spanish or French sunshine! Don't dwell on it too much, Alan was told he was safer to fly than most other people as his blood was thin. Hope this helps.
Jan


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

lindjan said:


> Hi Pollydoodle
> My husband had PE's in both lungs just after a lymph node sampling op. It was picked up on a scan for something else, the surgeon told him to buy a lottery ticket that weekend as he had been so lucky. He was in hospital for about a week, then needed lots of blood tests to check Waferin levels were OK, The clots were found in the Oct and we went on holiday to Tenerife in the November (had blood tests out there , very easy) He went straight back to work, and he has a manual job! He remained on Waferin for 9 months, he said the worst thing about it was he had to watch his alcohol intake! It was probably about 4 months before we used the motorhome, but that wasn't because of the PE's it was just the time of year. One of the side effects is that he felt cold, so maybe you need some Spanish or French sunshine! Don't dwell on it too much, Alan was told he was safer to fly than most other people as his blood was thin. Hope this helps.
> Jan


Hi

I hardly drink now because of warfarin, only allowed 2 units a day so now I dont bother most of the time, just have a few when out for a meal or when we've got company, and even thats too much.

Unlike your husband I dont suffer with the cold through it, infact I'm the opposite, I am a bit of a hot head. 

Just to add-I got my PE just after an operation and a lengthy spell in hospital, and if I remember rightly a few of the blokes in the ward got them as well.

steve


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

> We know he is going to be on warfarin for the rest of his life, but I cant find out how long it will be before he can return to motorhoming, long walks and all the fun things associated with the outdoor life.


He shouldnt need to be on Warfarin for life. 3 months is often all that is needed.

He should be able to return to full activity within a week or two. Ask your GP when he comes home. The DVLA guidelines give no advice about driving following PE so he should be OK. He should inform his insurance company though.

There is a lot more information here

Hope that helps

Peter


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

peej said:


> > We know he is going to be on warfarin for the rest of his life, but I cant find out how long it will be before he can return to motorhoming, long walks and all the fun things associated with the outdoor life.
> 
> 
> He shouldnt need to be on Warfarin for life. 3 months is often all that is needed.
> ...


I agree. He may not need to be on warfarin for the rest of his life. I was a " lifer" only because of the DVT I had 10 years after my PE. Even now some doctors look suprised that I am on it for life. :roll:

steve


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

peej said:


> > We know he is going to be on warfarin for the rest of his life, but I cant find out how long it will be before he can return to motorhoming, long walks and all the fun things associated with the outdoor life.
> 
> 
> He shouldnt need to be on Warfarin for life. 3 months is often all that is needed.
> ...


The site Peter has posted is a very dependable one- indeed it is one used by GP's when they need to look up information. As he suggests, it is not always necessary to be on warfarin for years, just a few months may well do the job. The blood tests are a bit tedious until the INR (clotting speed) sorts itself out, then it all gets easier.

Good luck to your hubby Pollydoodle - hope he is on the mend now! You will be sadly missed this weekend, but hopefully you will soon be able to get back to time away.


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

> I was a " lifer" only because of the DVT I had 10 years after my PE.


Yes if it is a recurrent thrombotic episode then the situation will be different. Also some people have a condition called Thrombophilia which means that they are much more likely to have repeated clots and will need to be on life-long treatment

Peter


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

peej said:


> > I was a " lifer" only because of the DVT I had 10 years after my PE.
> 
> 
> Yes if it is a recurrent thrombotic episode then the situation will be different. Also some people have a condition called Thrombophilia which means that they are much more likely to have repeated clots and will need to be on life-long treatment
> ...


Good info Peter-thanks. 

steve


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

> indeed it is one used by GP's when they need to look up information.


Damn!! My cover's blown!! :lol:

Peter


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Your husband will be fine. He is one of the lucky ones, it is when it is not discovered in time that becomes a major problem - that being an understated euphemism!

Thirty years ago I had severe bilateral pulmonary embolisms following a major operation which followed a caeserean section. I was 33 at the time with a 3 year old and a new baby. Doc said I would never be so lucky again. I was on warfarin for 3 months and have been fine since. Advised to walk a lot during flights (I lived aboad and travelled a lot) and take daily aspirin. Your husband will be back to his usual level of fitness quite quickly. The mental thing, however, affects all of us in different ways, one realises just how fragile and mortal we are. Best thing is to be positive and enjoy a new lease of life. I am still enjoying 30 years later!

Good luck and hope your husband picks up soon.  

Sal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> instead of going away this w'end and to the Cornish Farm follow on rally, my husband is in hospital with a pulmonary embolism (blood clot in the lungs) Thankfully it was discovered and he is now on the mend. We know he is going to be on warfarin for the rest of his life, but I cant find out how long it will be before he can return to motorhoming, long walks and all the fun things associated with the outdoor life. :wink: I know each case is very individual, but he thinks as soon as he is home, we can go away. I dont want him to throw his toys out the pram if he cant for a while, so i would like to hear of anyone else's experiences.


Hello there,

Sorry to hear the news. Hope Mr Pollydoodle gets well soon. They say gentle excersise is good to aid recovery so getting out in the MH should be a good thing?. What were his symptoms?

Trev.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your replies and good wishes. My husband is now on the mend, still in hospital until the blood clot (a large one) has been dispersed, but he has been told he will be on warfarin for the rest of his life - he will be 76 on thursday.

The problem started on monday and initially he thought it was a bad asthma attack, any exertion caused extra breathing difficulties, however, by tuesday am, it was obvious the was a major problem. I got an early am Drs appointment, but as we were going out the door, I went to tell him to sit on the stairs whilst I called an ambulance, but by the time I had opened my mouth he was out the door and in the car. So, got him to the surgery where the Doc was brilliant. Did an ECG and decided there was more to it than asthma so told me to take him straight to hospital.

All he was worried about was never being able to use the van again!


----------

